# Iron Horse Warrior 3.0 for first bike?



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Found this on CL for $350, good deal? Any sub-par components or things that might need to be replaced since this is a 2007 model? I don't know anything about Iron Horse.










Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	Marzocchi MZ Comp, 100mm travel (owner says he replaced these with Rock Shox actually)
Fork Material	Aluminum/magnesium, single crown
Rear Shock	Not applicable

Components
Component Group	Shimano Deore
Brakeset	Shimano Deore Mechanical w/ 6" Rotor brakes, Shimano Alivio levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Deore RapidFire
Front Derailleur	Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Deore
Crankset	FSA Dyna Drive, 22/34/44 teeth
Pedals	Alloy Platform
Bottom Bracket	FSA Powerdrive
BB Shell Width	73mm English
Rear Cogs	9-speed, 11 - 34 teeth
Chain	Shimano CN-HG73
Seatpost	Alloy Micro Adjust
Saddle	WTB Pure V Sport
Handlebar	Alloy Riserbar
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Ritchey V2
Headset	1 1/8" integrated Zero Stack

Wheels
Hubs	Alloy disc
Rims	WTB SX-24 w/ Eyelets, 32-hole
Tires	26 x 2.10" WTB Weirwolf


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Components seem pretty decent. Hows the condition? $350 seems a little high for an entry level bike thats five years old.

Fit should be your priority. You should ride it first.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Bought my son one. It can take a beating


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Components seem pretty decent. Hows the condition? $350 seems a little high for an entry level bike thats five years old.
> 
> Fit should be your priority. You should ride it first.


Says he rode it less than a dozen times so i'm presuming pretty good, and I could probably bring down the price a little  He says he paid $600 for it. And yeah i'll definitely test ride it, he says it's meant for 5'10"-6'0" and i'm 5'9" 165lbs (need about a 19" frame right?).


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Decent bike and price. Yeah, 19" would be on the big side but I'd think somewhere 17, 18, 19"s, depending on the bike's geo, and yours.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Wouldn't shortening the seat-post have a similar effect to having a shorter frame? Because I always see mountain bikes with their seats a mile in the air...


----------



## Epp838 (May 5, 2012)

Prob not a bad deal


----------

